

Lexus hoverboard in motion - bitzerlander
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awAzM9kTvC0&feature=youtu.be&sf11678837=1

======
paulhauggis
It needs a magnetic surface to work. How is this practical?

~~~
DanBC
Skateboard parks; amusement parks.

~~~
bitzerlander
Maybe a prototype for magnetic roads and hover cars?

~~~
DanBC
You have to refill it every ten minutes with liquid helium. That skatepark has
hundreds of thousands of dollars of magnets in it.

A fun, expensive, bizarrely impractical, toy.

